# Hi, I'm New Here!!!



## ShadowSeesaw (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi everyone. I am new here and my name is Rolanda.


----------



## stluee (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome! Thank you for joining us!


----------



## ShadowSeesaw (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcomes.


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome @"PersonaButterfly"


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome @"PersonaButterfly"


----------



## ShadowSeesaw (Aug 29, 2020)

Thank you, @"Kivessout"


----------



## marti (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Nymphatina (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @"PersonaButterfly"


----------



## ShadowSeesaw (Aug 29, 2020)

Thank you, @"Nymphatony"


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello & Welcome! Hope to get to know more about you!!


----------



## Naiwen (Aug 30, 2020)

[font=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.[/font]


----------



## ShadowSeesaw (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone. My Windows 10 did an updated the other day which made it so that I can't use Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox anymore so I am using Opera now which means I had reset a lot of passwords for everything.


----------

